# 100 Yard Shot with Ruger LCP .380acp free-handed!



## lcjohnston00 (Sep 5, 2015)

Played around at the range today with a Ruger LCP and Philip Hemphill. I brought my gun out to see if he could shoot it free handed at a balloon at 100 yards! Definitely not what the caliber is designed for but nice to know if it will do it! It helps having an 11 time national champion shooting it, though! I doubt I could hit it but it didn't take him long! I'm hoping I can sweet talk him into shooting it out to 200 next week!

We were shooting Hornady Critical Defense 380acp 90grain at 100 yards!


----------



## PhillyCheese (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow!
That is really impressive.
The LCP is on my list of contenders for a dedicated concealed carry gun.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

I'm at work so I cannot watch the video but shooting long range with a handgun is fun. 

I've done the ballon trick numerous times with everything from a Jennings J22 .22LR pocket pistol to a Ruger Super Redhawk .454 Casull. 

It's neat to watch people's mouth drop open when you pop a 10" ballon at 200yds with a Ceiner .22LR conversion kit on a Glock 23 fired offhand. They really freak when you do it several times with a 10 round magazine. 

Paul


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

Very well done. It speaks well for the pistol and ammunition's accuracy. It speaks well for the shooter's ability. 

However, a factory loaded .380 ACP round will easily carry for 100 yards, and the trajectory is 'the same' (within the common meaning) each time, so the bullet drops the same amount each time. 

There's an old joke about a man attending a concert in New York City. But he is lost, and needs directions to the event. The only person to ask is a beatnik (as I said, it's an old joke) so the man figures there's nothing to loose in asking. 
"Sir, how do I get to Carnegie Hall?" 
Without looking up the beatnik replies, 
"Practice, baby; practice!" 

So it is with pistol shooting; regardless of distance, regardless of barrel length. (Yes, some are easier than others.)


----------

